# started my first ivf treatment really want to find other people at same stage ~



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hiya guys I'm Tracey and I'm 27 years old, i found out i had blocked tubes when i was 21 and also poylicystic ovaries. i never really thought much about it my partner is 4 years younger so we just enjoyed our life for few years. decided 6 months ago that we would like to start a family before i get to old he he( thinking the younger the better prob doesn't work like that but worth keeping hope) i started my injections for ivf a week ago today and all seems to be OK just now back up at the hospital for a scan 2morro. would really like to talk to people going through the same, my friends are very supportive but i think you can only really understand if you are in the same situation..hope to all T xx 

i would really like a buddy as im lost


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Tracy  

Welcome to FF, I'm sure you'll find the ladies on here very supportive and the site very addictive  .  I'm also just over a week into my first ivf but don't go for my scan until Wednesday.  There is a cycle buddies thread where there are lots of ladies who are currently going through tx at the moment.  It's great being able to talk to others who are going through the same as you.  How are you finding the tx, have you got any side effects?  Hope you manage to make it over to the cycle buddies, sorry I don't know how to put a link on this page for you   but if you can't find it let me know and I'll try and direct you. Good luck with your tx  

Debbie xx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

i havent had any side effects really i have got a little bit twinging in my right side tonight ive getting worried trying to block it out and hope im being over paronoid. the first injection i had for the menapouse gave me sum mad moods and hot flushes. how has yours been?


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm still on the first lot of drugs and not doing too good at all at the minute.  Side effects galore!!  I am totally unhinged  (seem to have learnt a lot of new swear words!), have the hot flushes and banging headaches.  Still it's for a good cause so I'm not complaining.  Have you moved onto the stimulation drugs now?

Debs xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Tracy and welcome to the site 

Huge good lucks with the IVF and hope u get that all important BFP.

So u are down regging at the moment then? What drugs have they put u on?

Kate xx​


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi tracey, i am claire and i am also wanting to find people at same stage. i have been taking first injections for just over 2 weeks, just started the 2nd (now doing 2 injections - how horrible). anyway my side effects havent been too bad, a little hot and tired but i do it at night so it doesn't bother me too much. i am also taking some tablets (because along with other stuff i have polysistic ovaries) and they are causing me more problems - i feel really sick and my appetite has gone!! anyway, i phoned the hospital and they let me reduce the dose so i dont feel as bad now! i am having acupuncture with my ivf. i read it can really help. it is my first cycle of IVF. feeling positive so far. fingers crossed. good luck. x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Great Kooks and Tracey you have found each other already - see how amazing this site is - there is always someone to help and Debbe is going through it too.  Wanted to welcome Tracey and wish you all lots of luck with the IVF. (Will be asking you loads of questions in Spring if we got through the ivf ed route (egg donor)
TAke care and see you on the boards
   
Susie


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks to everyone so far this is really good getting to talk to real people rather than the storys in the books or on the hosp walls. love and luck to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF keepinghope 

I hope your finding your way around FF OK
If you need any help just yell!

Have you joined the cycle buddies for NOV/DEC 
heres the link
CLICK HERE

Wishing you a   ~Dizzi~


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

hello there 

Just wanted to say Hi and welcome to FF.   Everyone is very friendly and supportive. 

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck and    and    

Linda xx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hello there
welcome to ff, just wanted to say hi really, glad you are getting somesupport already, there will be much more of that over the next few weeks! its great!
best of luck with your ivf, i think twinges are probably a good thing, try to stay positive and i hope all your prayers are answered!

love pobby xx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

Kamac80 said:


> Hi Tracy and welcome to the site
> 
> Huge good lucks with the IVF and hope u get that all important BFP.
> 
> ...


sorry i got a bit lost replying to my messages. ive just had my booster tonight. was at the hospital today and the said to many folicles so looking at ohss. dissapointed that they might have to freeze my eggs for 2 months. what about you are you on ivf? Traceyx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Thats a shame Tracey how many follies do you have?

Kimx x x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

i have about 15 in each side .been logging on to the chat room at every opertunity but nobody there..really want to find someone that has had this..and can tell me its going to be ok. i am greatful that i have folicles others the drugs dont work for. so im staying positive everything crossed for 2morrow egg retrival at 12 i hope i have 19 eggs and i feel ok then they can put them back in.. heres keeping hope


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi keeping hope 

How did the egg retrival go yesterday?

I havnt had any IVF treatment yet - waiting to get referred at the moment!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

sorry taking so long to get back..egg retrival went good in one way got 23 eggs 16 fertilised got a automatic freeze . taking back in hosp sat really bad stomach pains got out tue my belly is so swollen. so im fed up and off work.just want to feel normal again.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi keeping hope sorry u feel so rubbish after all thats happened.

Where do u go from here then?

Kate xx​


----------

